# what bulbs on mk4 gti?



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm gonna go do a field experiment with different bulbs for my headlights.
does anyone know the sizes/watts/etc. for the bulbs?
I need:
Highbeam bulb
Little bulb under high-beam
Fog light
Low beam

and if anyone knows 
all the interior map lights/door lights


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: what bulbs on mk4 gti? (mad8vskillz)*

I believe highs and lows are both H7's.
city light I am unsure
and foglight totally unsure...
Ask a friend...


----------



## JazBlu3660 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: what bulbs on mk4 gti? (nater)*

Fogs should be h3's


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: what bulbs on mk4 gti? (abergweedo2201)(nater)*

thanks for the head up guys


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: what bulbs on mk4 gti? (mad8vskillz)*

The US spec and Euro spec Golf both use H7 for the low beams. 
US spec sizes:
Low beam: H7 
High beam: H7
Fog lamps: H3
Turn signal: 3457 (aka 3157/3057)
City light: W5W (aka 168)
Euro spec sizes:
Low beam: H7
High beam: H1
Fog lamp: H3
Turn signal: PY21W
City light: W5W (aka 168)
Thanks for posting the bulb sizes, Deception.
The 3457, 3057, and 3157 bulbs are technically different but interchangeable in most applications. They should always be replaced in pairs of the same type bulb. The 3357 and 3457 are wedge-base equivalents of the 2357 bayonet base bulb that uses a slightly higher wattage major filament (28W) vs. 27W of the 1157 and 2057. It is also slightly brighter (40 CP vs. 32 in the clear versions).

Note: This was copied from another post...so dont blame me if your car explodes


----------

